# Murray Sonic Flite for my wife



## poolmike (Jun 11, 2011)

Just picked this up today. Nice original for the boss, missing a couple of bits like the rear bullet reflecters...but otherwise a nice complete bike. The tires are trashed, but still hold air. The horn and lights work great. She should clean up nice.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice to see you found one with the tank and light that still works usually when I find them only half of the light parts are there.


----------



## poolmike (Jun 12, 2011)

The inside of the tank and light assembly are like new. The previous owner had it for 30 years and never opened the tank....so 30+ years without batteries to leak and destroy.


----------

